
Get Your Firefox Flashback - robin_reala
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/flashback/
======
z_open
Actually I wish they would say what they know about our online activity. The
answer can't be as they said. They do collect some (telemetry and Mozilla
accounts). I don't think it's much but it would be nice to know.

~~~
aswan
You can see what is gathered by opening about:telemetry. That page also has
links to dashboards derived from telemetry data. You can read the policies
that apply to what data may be collected at
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Data_Collection](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Data_Collection)

------
iwalton3
When I first saw this I assumed it would be some locally-processed feature of
Firefox that could give you some statistics about your browsing history.

That actually would be interesting to look at, and it shouldn't require any
violation of privacy if it is done right.

~~~
iudqnolq
There are some add-ons that purport to do that, but not enough data is stored
to make it easy.

For example, the third top website in my browsing history was a site I visited
for one hour. It has an interactive map, and adds a history entry for the
current coordinate (with apparently no denouncing if you drag and pan).

You could possibly mitigate a little with time between new pages, but that
fails with more than one tab and for the last website someone visits in a
session.

I think you need to collect more data as you browse for this to work.

------
blowski
Is this specifically in response to some recently announced feature by Google
or Microsoft?

~~~
sirn
It is a parody to Spotify Wrapped, an end-of-year summarization of what a
person have listened throughout the year. Search #SpotifyWrapped in Twitter
for an example.

